# Ultegra Di2 versus mechanical.



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm getting a new bike from my LBS, decided on a Lapierre Aircode, was very impressed with it after a demo weekend. The bike I demoed had Di2 on it, the bike I'm upgrading from has 12 year old Dura ace with Sora shifters, so worlds apart. 
However, my shop has put a spanner in the works after saying they would upgrade my bike to Di2 from the specced mechanical Ultegra for an extra 600 euro (or 450 sterling). I like the Di2 a lot, but how does the feel compare to mechanical Ultegra, how durable is it and is it worth the price for the upgrade? They are giving me a very good deal on the bike, just not sure if my budget can stretch that far. However, I'm bad at servicing things and the whole cable free thing is tempting me a bit. 

Would be good to hear from riders who have switched from one to the other etc.

Cheers!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Demo a bike with Ultegra mechanical and see what you think. Then you'll know exactly the difference.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

just ensure it is installed correctly.

My wife just got her new RIdley Helium with Ulregra Di2 yesterday.

Got it home, ... shifting not working at all. huh?

Figured out the charger, left it on overnight.

Friends are here now today for a ride as I type. No shifty no workee, again. bwhahaha.

So I take out the seat post and play with the battery connection ... light comes on/off/on/off. Loose connection. Investigate further - the battery connection has a firm locking snap to retain it and ensure continuity. So now it is a completely flat battery that needs a few hours' charge and wife is stuck with her 13 yr old bike for today.

Nice how it does not come with any manual, and the website has a manual that only seems to show installation, not usage. DUMB! But we'll get it sorted and under control. Just typical of a bike shop imho.

Really poorly designed connectors, limited programming still. They are really leaving the door open for the other 3 competitors to knock em out of the park I think.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

BCSaltchucker said:


> just ensure it is installed correctly.
> 
> My wife just got her new RIdley Helium with Ulregra Di2 yesterday.
> 
> ...


What!, she jumped on a 13 year old mechanical bike? Oh, the humanity


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Agent319 said:


> What!, she jumped on a 13 year old mechanical bike? Oh, the humanity


What a surly thing to say, dude

I mean think about it. You just dropped $4k on a new bike got it all tuned and parts swapped in and you are ready for the one day that is really nice for a ride (and no more for coming 2 weeks) and ... bike doesn't work. Now in whose cycling universe does this not suck at least a little bit?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Nice how it does not come with any manual, and the website has a manual that only seems to show installation, not usage. DUMB! But we'll get it sorted and under control. Just typical of a bike shop imho.


You might find the User Manual(s) (UM, in the Green) that will help here.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

hey thanks, finally found the manual I needed. Was the 9th one I opened, LOL


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of the users manuals are one page thingies that tell you to look at the installation manual, which is written in Ikea.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Damit, ask 100 people (me included) that have moved to electronic shifting and you'll find over 99 of them are totally thrilled. It is fabulous. Of course everyone's got a story about how it failed or they couldn't figure it out or they got stuck. It takes a day to dial it in, like regular shifters or most components. I built two road bikes with Di2 and both provided pure pleasure the very first ride on both. Just do it!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I was a bit skeptical of the whole electronic shifting thing until I got a bike with it. It took a a ride or two to get fully dialed in--remembering which button to press especially since I was coming from SRAM. So far I like electronic shifting. It's flat around here, but we get some wind and I like being able to shift under full power, especially downshifting. I think I shift a bit more than I did with a mechanical system, which is a good thing since it means my legs and lungs are fresher for when it counts.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I held out 3 years to convert to electronic shifting since I'm not an early adopter normally but I have to say it took me several rides to like it better. I was on a loaner bike from a shop so their sales tactics worked as I bought the same brand frame and went electronic. What I like best about it is that I can forget about it and focus on riding more. Every shift is perfect and controlled. As much as I avoid doing this I can shift under heavy torque and know both front and rear shifts will be perfect. I tended sometimes to slightly soft pedal with manual under heavy load and would find myself going back in the saddle for FD shifts. Its smooth and fast but so was mechanical. My $.02. It's rewarding so that hepled justify the additional cost.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

OP, You've used it and only you can have an appreciation for how much of a sacrifice stretching your budget to the outer limits will be so I'd say make your own decision.
It works great.....that case was close long ago so if thats the information you're trying to get rest assured it does. (not that mechanical doesn't get the job done too)

This sounds more like a financial choice because you already know you want it and we can't appreciate how much stretching your budget to it's outer limits will impact you so it's all on you there.
Whatever you do though don't buy sans electric with the thought of just upgrading later or if you think you'll regret it for the life of the bike. Better to bite the bullet now when you're getting a deal rather than pay more later or spend the next 5 years wishing you had it.
When deciding keep in mind that if you break something replacement cost will be higher as compared to mechanical for several parts. Not a high probability you'll need to replace shifters but crashes to happen.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

mimason said:


> What I like best about it is that I can forget about it and focus on riding more. Every shift is perfect and controlled.


Interesting. This is my description of riding on a bike equipped with a 2015 Campy Record mechanical group.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Notvintage said:


> Interesting. This is my description of riding on a bike equipped with a 2015 Campy Record mechanical group.


Yet Campy makes a Record Electronic group. Apparently their customers aren't satisfied with Record Mechanical.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Notvintage said:


> Interesting. This is my description of riding on a bike equipped with a 2015 Campy Record mechanical group.



And as usual, self justification comes full circle.  

Two choirs don't cha know.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Notvintage said:


> Interesting. This is my description of riding on a bike equipped with a 2015 Campy Record mechanical group.


Happy for you. FWIW, the group I demo'd was SR EPS but I went with Di2.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

tlg said:


> Yet Campy makes a Record Electronic group. Apparently their customers aren't satisfied with Record Mechanical.


perhaps morons who can't set it up. It's good enough for Vincenzo Nibali to win the Tour on. If I were building a time trial bike though, I would build it electronic.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just picked up my bike from the shop. One ride. So far am extremely excited with the Dura-Ace 9070 Di2. Super smooth. Love how the front derailleur auto trims. I also have the internal battery. Turned out awesome.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Must be the angle of view, buy that last picture has the bars looking very strange.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

BikeRadar.com ? View topic - Di2 owners, once gone electric wont go back?


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I came from a 2012 Ultegra mechanical to a 2014 Di2 Ultegra on my built up Propel Advanced frame. I loved the jump as it took all of the RD shifting issues I was having out of the equation.

The Di2 is a little bit heavier than the mechanics version, but the Di2 is so easy to use. So far I have only charged the battery once last year and I put about 2800 miles on the bike without any issues as of yet.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

frisbie17 said:


> I just picked up my bike from the shop. One ride. So far am extremely excited with the Dura-Ace 9070 Di2. Super smooth. Love how the front derailleur auto trims. I also have the internal battery. Turned out awesome.


My Fluoro Sidi wires looked that nice for about one ride...


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> My Fluoro Sidi wires looked that nice for about one ride...


Mine are about 6 months old. I love them.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

frisbie,

...will you get that dam# bike off the desk and back out in the garage and/or woodshed where it belongs. Jeez, it's like you're going to go to bed with it or something....lol 



p.s. but, hey, it sure is a nice looking ole' girl and doesn't talk back, well, except maybe to say: "_my battery's low, sweetiepie..._"


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

BelgianHammer said:


> nice looking ole' girl and doesn't talk back, well, except maybe to say: "_my battery's low, sweetiepie..._"


But you may not hear it over the yelling 'shut up legs'.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

BelgianHammer said:


> frisbie,
> 
> ...will you get that dam# bike off the desk and back out in the garage and/or woodshed where it belongs. Jeez, it's like you're going to go to bed with it or something....lol
> 
> ...


Way to cold out in the garage for my baby girl. She lives in the dining room. Actually I live in DC area in a one bedroom. No garage. So she lives indoors. :thumbsup:


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

frisbie,

I too used to keep my girls inside, but when I got married a few decades ago, I got the ultimatum. So, I compromised, my girls who don't talk back moved into my home office with me when I'm home. Wife's been complaining ever since that I never come out of there and be part of the family. _Well, dammit, woman, I'm with family in the office too and just how many families do you want me to be with at the same time?!!!!_

And, yes, I also have a futon in there for when my mouth lets loose before my brain can stop these caveman like remarks......


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

BelgianHammer said:


> frisbie,
> 
> I too used to keep my girls inside, but when I got married a few decades ago, I got the ultimatum. So, I compromised, my girls who don't talk back moved into my home office with me when I'm home. Wife's been complaining ever since that I never come out of there and be part of the family. _Well, dammit, woman, I'm with family in the office too and just how many families do you want me to be with at the same time?!!!!_
> 
> And, yes, I also have a futon in there for when my mouth lets loose before my brain can stop these caveman like remarks......


I gave my wife a choice. I asked her if she wanted my bike to sleep in the dining room or in bed with us... After a few grease marks on a couple sets of her 300 count sheets, she agreed to let me keep it in the dining room. :yikes:


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Well thanks for all the help, advice and opinions. Just to give an update on this, I decided to go with Di2 after testing the mechanical version. I much prefer the feel and efficiency of Di2 and I think its totally worth the extra 600 euros, for me anyway. Been out on it twice now, and it keeps on getting better. 
I did think long and hard about it, but I'm considering it an investment in the long run! 

I'm now the proud owner of a Lapierre Aircode 300 (with Di2 upgrade)  .


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

I've got Di2 on 2 bikes and still run mechanical on a few others. I had the Ultegra Di2 6770 series on my Cannondale Evo for 17,000 miles with no issues. Just upgraded to 6870 and sold my old 6770 to a friend. Ironically, the Di2 on my TT bike only had about 1,500 miles on it and a hinge on the FD broke. Thankfully, it was right at the 2 year mark and Shimano replaced it under warranty.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Ask the bike shop if they carry all the parts for a Di2 system... FD, RD, wire harness, battery, etc. If they don't, when your's breaks, you will be out of a bike for a month. Hope it doesn't happen in the middle of the season or when your traveling!
It is a device, it will fail, my next bike will not have electronic, unless the shops are stocked.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

> It is a device, it will fail, my next bike will not have electronic, unless the shops are stocked.


Well my thinking was that there are no cables to get clogged up or need replacing, so the odd time the Di2 goes wrong, I'm sure that overall it will be a lot less hassle than mechanical. I can live with charging it every 6 months or so  .


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

vagabondcyclist said:


> So far I like electronic shifting. It's flat around here, but we get some wind and I like being able to shift under full power, especially downshifting.


Out of pure idle curiosity: What was it that kept you from doing the exact same thing with your mechanical group? I mean, you do know that it works the exact same way, right?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

tlg said:


> Apparently their customers aren't satisfied with Record Mechanical.


How do you figure that one?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

frisbie17 said:


> Love how the front derailleur auto trims.


Now me, on the other hand, I love how my Campy SR mechanical doesn't need any trimming on the FD, over the entire cassette, in both rings.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Damitletsride! said:


> Well my thinking was that there are no cables to get clogged up or need replacing, so the odd time the Di2 goes wrong, I'm sure that overall it will be a lot less hassle than mechanical. I can live with charging it every 6 months or so  .


Let's say you dropped your bike in a little mishap and the rear derailuer is broke. Many bike shops or the one down the street has a deraileur, except if it is Di2, they don't have that. Now you see my point?


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Allen you are going to hate to hear this, you didnt need to update to 6870 to go 11spd. You only needed the 6870 RD, cassette and chain. Then you can flash the shifters with the 11spd firmware and it works.

Been researching it for a bit and have found that it is pretty much a marketing ploy from Shimano to get people to buy the full groupo.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Out of pure idle curiosity: What was it that kept you from doing the exact same thing with your mechanical group? I mean, you do know that it works the exact same way, right?


No. Not really. In my experience under power the electronic downshifts a lot easier and quieter. 

But of course we must all defer to your extensive expertise.


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

TJay74 said:


> Allen you are going to hate to hear this, you didnt need to update to 6870 to go 11spd. You only needed the 6870 RD, cassette and chain. Then you can flash the shifters with the 11spd firmware and it works.
> 
> Been researching it for a bit and have found that it is pretty much a marketing ploy from Shimano to get people to buy the full groupo.


Correct, I don't think you need to upgrade the shifters, but you DO need to upgrade the FD as well or it will brick your system. This has happened to several people.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have heard conflicting things on the FD, some are saying you don't and some are saying you do. I guess it would be easier to change the FD and not take the chance.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

duriel said:


> Let's say you dropped your bike in a little mishap and the rear derailuer is broke. Many bike shops or the one down the street has a deraileur, except if it is Di2, they don't have that. Now you see my point?


The Di2 rear mech has a crash protection mode, where the worm gear is disengaged if it's subjected to an excessive force. Saves the mech and your hanger. You can't get that with mechnical.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Maglore said:


> The Di2 rear mech has a crash protection mode, where the worm gear is disengaged if it's subjected to an excessive force. Saves the mech and your hanger. You can't get that with mechnical.


Well that didn't protect my FD, even though it failed & I didn't drop my bike.
So if your riding and someone comes over into you & you hit a high curb with the RD, and then you fall on the bike, it is still protected? Shiet happens on the road, guess not in your perfect world.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Peter Sagan had to change bikes at PR because his dura ace di2 shifter broke. He says it lost him the race. Discuss. ( I'm trolling of course).


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Did the local bike shop have a di2 shifter handy for a replacement?


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

duriel said:


> Did the local bike shop have a di2 shifter handy for a replacement?


I don't get your point. A shop may or may not have any given part handy, Di2, Campy mechanical, whatever. If/as Di2 catches on then, yes, they probably will have Di2 spares on hand. In any event, given how much Di2 stuff costs, you probably could order it online and not care too much about the extra cost to have it overnight shipped if you really need it quickly.


----------

